# Configurare velocemente make.conf

## domx

Ciao ragazzi, mi ritrovo a sbattere la testa con gentoo, e questa volta sono deciso a farlo partire, saranno 4-5 volte che provo ad installarlo, ci perdo dei giorni, poi non ci riesco e lascio perdere. La cosa bella di gentoo è che il problema è ogni volta nuovo  :Laughing:  : questa volta non riesco a configurare make.conf. Quando gli dico di installare qualcosa (tipo xorg-driver) non mi dice più uno alla volta quali flag aggiungere ad USE in make.conf come faceva fino all'ultima volta che provai, ma mi dà quello che dovrebbe essere il risultato di emerge --pretend (da quanto leggo in giro). Io poi aggiungo pure tutte le flag che mi dice (son tantissime), ma emerge continua a non installare nulla, e ad ogni comando mi risponde con le varie flag per ogni pacchetto. Ecco un esempio di emerge xorg-driver, per spiegarmi meglio (non copio tutto, è troppo lungo):

```
s -ldap -perl -php -python -slp -static-libs -xinetd" LINGUAS="-da -de -es -eu -fi -fr -id -it -ja -ko -nl -no -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -sv -zh -zh_TW" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.04-r4  USE="cups -X -bindist -dbus -djvu -gtk -idn -jpeg2k -static-libs" LINGUAS="-ja -ko -zh_CN -zh_TW" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-print/foomatic-filters-4.0.9  USE="cups -dbus" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.8-r1  USE="cups introspection (-aqua) -debug -doc -examples -test -vim-syntax -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gconf-2.32.4  USE="introspection -debug -doc -ldap -policykit" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/gtk+-3.0.12-r1  USE="cups introspection (-aqua) -debug -doc -examples -test -vim-syntax -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4  USE="-doc -static-libs -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.30.7  USE="introspection -doc -startup-notification" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.34.2  USE="gtk introspection -doc -gtk3 -tools" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.30.3  USE="-doc -glade -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.20.2  USE="-accessibility -lua" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libunique-1.1.6-r1  USE="introspection -dbus -debug -doc -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/xdg-user-dirs-gtk-0.8-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/vte-0.28.2-r202  USE="introspection -debug -doc -glade -python" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.2.20  USE="alsa dbus ipc -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -gnome -java -libnotify -startup-notification -system-sqlite -wifi" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/zenity-2.32.1  USE="compat -debug -libnotify" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libcanberra-0.28-r5  USE="gtk gtk3 sound -alsa -gnome -gstreamer -oss -pulseaudio -tdb -udev" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/dconf-0.10.0  USE="X -doc -vala" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.32.0-r1  USE="-test" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.32.1-r1 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/yelp-2.30.2-r6  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-standard-3.0.2 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libunique-3.0.2  USE="introspection -debug -doc -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.24.4-r1  USE="acl ipv6 ssl -avahi -doc -fam -gnutls -kerberos -samba -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pygtk-2.24.0-r2  USE="-doc -examples -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.32.1  USE="-debug -doc" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-wm/metacity-2.30.3  USE="-test -xinerama" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.32.1-r2  USE="-debug -libnotify -policykit -pulseaudio -smartcard" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.32.1  USE="-branding -debug -doc (-esd)" 

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.5  USE="-doc -examples -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.32.1
```

qualcuno mi sa dire come fare per installare questi programmi/configurare make.conf? Grazie in anticipo  :Wink: 

----------

## mrl4n

Ciao...ho capito male o pensi di dichiarare nel make.conf tutte le USE che leggi a fianco di ogni pacchetto?   :Shocked: 

Dici che non ti installa nulla: che comandi lanci per installare?   :Question: 

Forse non hai mai dato una lettura a http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2 (te lo consiglio fallo)  :Wink: 

Per l'installazione di gentoo hai seguito passo-passo l'handbook relativamente all'architettura che intendi installare? http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/

Non trascurare la guida a xorg... http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml

Quello che stai cercando di fare è impensabile per chiunque; le USE necessarie per mettere in piedi un sistema funzionante sono pochissime.

E' con il tempo e le modifiche che poi andrai ad aumentare il tuo corredo, e non è detto che dovranno per forza essere tutte globali e dovrai quindi dichiararle nel package.use, ma forse è il caso di riparlarne dopo che avrai fatto le tue letture.  :Laughing: 

A risentirci.

----------

## domx

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> Ciao...ho capito male o pensi di dichiarare nel make.conf tutte le USE che leggi a fianco di ogni pacchetto?  
> 
> Dici che non ti installa nulla: che comandi lanci per installare?  
> 
> Forse non hai mai dato una lettura a http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2 (te lo consiglio fallo) 
> ...

 

sì, ho già letto tutta la documentazione che mi hai linkato, e so pure che le USE necessarie sono poche: le altre volte feci così. Ora le stavo mettendo tutte perché l'installazione non mi funzionava. Per installare, ad esempio xorg-drivers, do:

```
emerge xorg-drivers
```

mi sai dire perché non mi funziona?

----------

## djinnZ

Per esempio: *emerge -pv xorg-drivers wrote:*   

> [ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.11 INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) (-impact) -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nouveau -nv (-nvidia) (-omapfb) -qxl -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo)" 0 kB

  *euses evdev wrote:*   

> evdev - INPUT_DEVICES setting to build driver for evdev input devices

  *euses radeon wrote:*   

> radeonhd - VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for ATI radeon HD video cards (radeon also works)
> 
> radeon - VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for ATI radeon video cards

 VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" = USE="video_cards_radeon" (ma è assolutamente deprecato ragionare in questi termini).

Seconda cosa: per aggiornare rispetto alle variazioni nelle use è necessario dire ad emerge, secondo i casi, che--newuse/-N - che deve ricompilare i pacchetti per le quali le use sono state modificate --deep/-D - che deve andare a guardare anche nelle dipendenze--with-bdeps y - che deve badare anche a quei pacchetti che non sono necessari all'esecuzione ma solo alla compilazione *domx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge xorg-driver
> ```
> ...

 è una cosa imbecille (il perchè sia idiota aggiungere a world pacchetti che sono dipendenze di altri è stato detto troppe volte volte per ripeterlo). Lo rimarco perché in passato era facile imbattersi in suggerimenti di questo tenore.

Al massimo  *comando corretto wrote:*   

> emerge -1 xorg-driver

 per forzare a prescindere la ricompilazione di xorg-drivers (ma non delle dipendenze).

Leggi attentamente il manuale ma anche e soprattutto il fottutissimo /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example che era troppo banale tenere in /etc e lo dovevano andare a sbattere in vattelappesca...Le scuole tradizionali di pensiero sulle use sono le seguenti:tutto globale e disabilitare per pacchetto dove serve l'eccezione (metodo più semplice e sistematico, compatibile con l'uso di ufed ed euse); metodo da novellinisempre tutto globale ma le eccezioni sono anche per abilitare particolari use flag per singolo pacchetto (molto utile con i problemi creati dalla use doc e non ricordo quali altre che creano dipdenze circolari o conflitti); metodo correttocome sopra vedendo 

```
USE="..."
```

 come un modo per personalizzare ed estendere il profilo; metodo meno diffuso, ovviamente rigorosamente corretto (certo è meno immediato arrivarci)abilitare le use per pacchetto (molto accurato ma anche una faticaccia infame, utile solo per minimizzare le dipendenze in ambiti particolari); metodo da smanettoni, anche se correttoUSE="-*" e tutto per pacchetto, solo per embedded; metodo estremista (aalle volte lo usano i ricer)USE="-* ..." in pratica ridefinendo da zero il profilo ed il resto per pacchetto; metodo tipico dei ricer (in effetti è solo un enorme spreco di tempo) o valido per verifichefare un mix delle ipotesi precedenti; metodo imbecille, ovviamente il più diffusoUtile ricordare che emerge -NDu @world (la u è solo per evitare l'avviso che -N implica anche --update/-u) non aggiorna i pacchetti che non sono in world o non sono dipendenze di quelli in world.

Bene anche ricordare che xorg-drivers dipende da xorg-server che dipende da xorg-x11.

ovviamente: *domx wrote:*   

> [omissis]USE="[omissis]-X[omissis]

 quindi

```
eselect profile list
```

sarebbe il caso di lanciarlo ( o togliere quel -* da make.conf  :Wink:   con ufed capita, anche ai migliori   :Embarassed:  ).

----------

## domx

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Per esempio: *emerge -pv xorg-drivers wrote:*   [ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.11 INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) (-impact) -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nouveau -nv (-nvidia) (-omapfb) -qxl -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo)" 0 kB  *euses evdev wrote:*   evdev - INPUT_DEVICES setting to build driver for evdev input devices  *euses radeon wrote:*   radeonhd - VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for ATI radeon HD video cards (radeon also works)
> 
> radeon - VIDEO_CARDS setting to build driver for ATI radeon video cards VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" = USE="video_cards_radeon" (ma è assolutamente deprecato ragionare in questi termini).
> 
> Seconda cosa: per aggiornare rispetto alle variazioni nelle use è necessario dire ad emerge, secondo i casi, che--newuse/-N - che deve ricompilare i pacchetti per le quali le use sono state modificate --deep/-D - che deve andare a guardare anche nelle dipendenze--with-bdeps y - che deve badare anche a quei pacchetti che non sono necessari all'esecuzione ma solo alla compilazione *domx wrote:*   
> ...

 

ciao, innanzitutto grazie per la risposta, ma sarò sincero: ci ho capito ben poco. Però ho risolto comunque: ho impostato il profile desktop/gnome. Ma mi piacerebbe molto imparare a fondo gentoo, esiste una guida, magari in italiano, chiara e comprensibile?

Grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## k01

c'è tutta la documentazione italiana per questo: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/

----------

## djinnZ

 *domx wrote:*   

> ...

   :Shocked:  Non si cita per intero il testo di un messaggio  :Mad:  , edita e correggi.

Per il resto mi chiedo chi me lo fa fare...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## bi-andrea

Sono inciampato anch'io su schermate del genere e ho abbandonato l'installazione e ritornato con una live con grafica, tipo Sabayon, Ubuntu, ecc... poi fatto il chroot in gentoo ho ripreso l'instalazione, lui ti fa una schermata del genere, ho fatto un copia poi digitato 

```
nano /etc/portage/package.use
```

 e ho incollato tutto e poi ho sistemato creando un package.use ancora oggi grosso modo così

```
media-video/xine-ui X nls readline aalib -curl -debug -libcaca -lirc vdr xinerama

x11-libs/libXp -static-libs

x11-libs/openmotif jpeg png unicode -doc -examples -static-libs -xft

app-text/poppler cxx introspection jpeg lcms png utils xpdf-headers -cairo -cjk -curl -debug -doc -jpeg2k -qt4 tiff exceptions

app-text/xpdf -debug -nodrm

media-sound/alsaplayer gtk nls alsa audiofile -doc flac -id3tag -jack -mad -mikmod -nas -ogg opengl -oss -vorbis xosd

media-libs/flac cxx -3dnow -debug -ogg -sse -static-libs

dev-util/dialog nls unicode -examples -minimal -static-libs

media-plugins/alsa-plugins -debug -ffmpeg -jack -libsamplerate -pulseaudio -speex

media-sound/alsa-utils nls -doc -minimal

x11-libs/fltk -cairo -debug -doc -examples -games -opengl -pdf -threads -xft -xinerama

media-libs/libsndfile -alsa -minimal -sqlite -static-libs

media-sound/alsa-tools gtk -fltk 

media-sound/alsaplayer alsa audiofile flac gtk nls -doc id3tag -jack -mad -mikmod -nas ogg -opengl oss vorbis -xosd

dev-util/boost-build -examples -python

media-sound/madplay nls alsa -debug

media-sound/mpg123 ipv6 -3dnow -3dnowext alsa -jack -mmx -nas -oss -portaudio -pulseaudio -sdl -sse

dev-libs/boost eselect -debug -doc -icu -mpi -python -static-libs -test tools

media-sound/xmms2 alsa cxx mad mp3 server vorbis -aac -airplay -ao -asf -avahi -cdda -curl -ffmpeg flac -gvfs -ices -jack -mac -mlib-update -mms -modplug -musepack -ofa -oss -perl -phonehome -pulseaudio -python -ruby -samba -sid -speex -vocoder -wavpack -xml

media-libs/gd jpeg png zlib -fontconfig -static-libs -truetype -xpm

sci-visualization/gnuplot X gd readline -cairo -doc -emacs -examples -ggi -latex -lua -plotutils -svga -thin-splines -wxwidgets -xemacs

dev-python/gnuplot-py -doc

dev-libs/libsigc++ -doc -static-libs -test

dev-cpp/glibmm -debug -doc -examples -test

dev-cpp/cairomm svg -doc

dev-cpp/pangomm -doc

dev-cpp/atkmm -doc

sci-visualization/gnuplot X gd readline -cairo -doc -emacs -examples -ggi -latex -lua -plotutils -svga -thin-splines -wxwidgets -xemacs

dev-cpp/gtkmm doc -examples -test

dev-python/gnuplot-py doc

sys-block/gparted gtk -btrfs dmraid fat -hfs -jfs -kde -mdadm ntfs reiser4 reiserfs xfs

media-libs/libmpdclient -examples -static-libs

media-sound/ario idle nls -audioscrobbler -dbus -debug -libnotify -python -taglib -zeroconf

virtual/fortra openmp

dev-lang/tcl -debug -threads

app-text/sablotron -perl

gnome-extra/gtkhtml -accessibility -debug -test

dev-lang/tk -debug -threads -truetype -xscreensaver

sci-libs/blas-reference -doc

sci-libs/lapack-reference -doc

sci-mathematics/scilab gtk -Xaw3d -examples -java -ocaml

xfce-base/libxfce4util -debug

dev-libs/libburn -debug -track-src-odirect

dev-libs/libisofs acl zlib -debug -verbose-debug -xattr

xfce-base/xfconf -debug -perl

xfce-base/libxfce4ui -debug -glade -startup-notification

xfce-base/exo -debug -python

app-cdr/xfburn -debug -gstreamer -udev

dev-libs/libcdio cxx -cddb -minimal -static-libs

media-libs/netpbm X jpeg png zlib -jbig -jpeg2k -rle -svga -tiff -xml

media-gfx/imagemagick X bzip2 corefonts cxx jpeg openmp png zlib -autotrace -djvu -fftw -fontconfig -fpx -graphviz -gs -hdri -jbig -jpeg2k -lcms -lqr -lzma -opencl -openexr -perl -q32 -q64 -q8 -raw -static-libs -svg -tiff -truetype -webp -wmf -xml

media-video/mjpegtools gtk png -dga -dv mmx -quicktime -sdl -sdlgfx static-libs -v4l" 

media-video/oxine -X -dvb -exif -jpeg -nls -png -curl -debug -joystick -lirc -v4l

media-libs/aalib X gpm slang

media-video/gxine gnome nls -lirc -nsplugin udev -xcb xinerama 

media-libs/xine-lib  aalib

media-libs/babl -mmx -sse

media-libs/gegl jpeg png -cairo -debug -exif -ffmpeg -graphviz -jpeg2k -lua -mmx -openexr -raw -sdl -sse -svg -umfpack -v4l

media-gfx/gimp gnome jpeg png aalib alsa -curl -dbus -debug -doc exif -lcms -mmx -mng pdf -python -smp -sse -svg -tiff -webkit -wmf

app-text/poppler cairo

media-libs/libpng apng
```

poi ripreso la installazione e ho proseguito senza problemi, poi finito tutto quello che ho installato ho fatto un

```
emerge --deep --newsuse world
```

ho sistemato il mio sistema e lo trovato anche più veloce, forse è anche il tuo caso  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *bi-andrea wrote:*   

> media-video/xine-ui X nls readline aalib -curl -debug -libcaca -lirc vdr xinerama
> 
> x11-libs/libXp -static-libs
> 
> x11-libs/openmotif jpeg png unicode -doc -examples -static-libs -xft
> ...

   :Shocked:   :Question:  non so da dove ti è venuta un'idea tanto balorda ma ti invito a leggere quello che ho scritto.

Anche se mi piace scherzare ed indulgere allo sfottò (e se non capite che è bonario peggio per voi) sono sempre serio.

Giusto disabilitare 3dnow ed anche mmx ma se c'è il supporto sse (ma almeno sse serve per accelerare le computazioni), il grosso delle use con - sono comunque disabilitate per default, qt4 se vuoi prevenirne l'installazione va disabilitato esplicitamente e globalmente etc.

Quel che non capisco è come hai fatto a non avere guai fino ad ora...

----------

## domx

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *domx wrote:*   ...   Non si cita per intero il testo di un messaggio  , edita e correggi.
> 
> Per il resto mi chiedo chi me lo fa fare... 

 

no, non ci sta, visto che il terminale è impostato in modo che oltre 500 e qualcosa righe non le ricordi. E poi sarebbe molto scomodo postare molte migliaia i righe, nella sostanza tutte uguali.

Chi te lo fa fare? E che ne so io, so solo che l'arroganza mi dà un po' fastidio. Io scrivo su questo forum pronto ad imparare e con la massima umiltà ed il rispetto per chi ne sa più di me, ma se dovete far pesare la vostra conoscenza ditelo pure, posso farne a meno.

Ovviamente non ce l'ho con tutti quegli utenti, la maggior parte, che si è sempre mostrata disponibile ad aiutare.

----------

## bi-andrea

djinnZ non che dirti, i problemi li ho avuti, ma anche risolti...  :Very Happy: 

domx se ho capito bene ti trovi all'inizio dove devi installare ancora tutto?

xorg-x11 o xorg-sever, gnome e quant'altro, giusto?

----------

## k01

 *domx wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*    Non si cita per intero il testo di un messaggio  , edita e correggi.
> 
> Per il resto mi chiedo chi me lo fa fare...  
> 
> no, non ci sta, visto che il terminale è impostato in modo che oltre 500 e qualcosa righe non le ricordi. E poi sarebbe molto scomodo postare molte migliaia i righe, nella sostanza tutte uguali.

 

rileggi bene, ciò che intendeva djinnZ era tutt'altro discorso   :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *domx wrote:*   

> il rispetto

 Parte dallo scrivere correttamente.

La buona educazione (o possiamo dire la civiltà, il buonsenso) nei forum e nelle mailing list, altrimenti nota come netiquette prevede l'obbligo di dare la massima leggibilità a quello che si scrive e scrivere senza abbreviazioni (perché altrimenti la ricerca diventa complicata).

Hai citato per intero il mio messaggio solo per dire "non ho capito niente". Me ne sbatto dei ringraziamenti, guardo qual è l'effettivo comportamento.

Fino a che non avrai la decenza di correggere e di leggere con la dovuta attenzione quel che scrivo non avrai altre risposte da me.

 *domx wrote:*   

> però ho risolto comunque

 Per il resto/del resto...  inizio ad essere stanco.

Non è che mi fermo a pensare più di tanto ma mi manca del tutto la capacità di esprimermi in "neolingua".

Mi pare di aver scritto in italiano comunque.

E ad una simile risposta può solo seguire un caloroso vammurìammazzato.

 *bi-andrea wrote:*   

> djinnZ non che dirti, i problemi li ho avuti, ma anche risolti...  

 Creando le premesse per averne di nuovi.

Ti ripeto che quello che hai fatto è sbagliato.

Non si abusa della disattivazione ( -use ) e devi essere sistematico.

Per esempio se installi le qt o qualcosa che le richiede la use qt4 verrà attivata automaticamente ma poppler ne resterà privo ed avrai sicuramente un degrado di prestazioni ma anche mancanza di supporto o crash ed altre anomalie con i pdf.

E capire da dove viene il problema diventa complicato.

Per questo va disabilitata globalmente. Non la vuoi quindi ne previeni l'installazione ed eviti che un qualche programma se la possa tirare dietro. Se proprio vuoi quel programma e quindi la tieni tanto vale che venga sfruttata fino in fondo.

Se invece creava una dipendenza circolare (qt vuole che poppler, non ancora installato, sia già presente e poppler vuole che le qt, anch'esse da installare, siano già installate) dovevi limitarti ad un 

```
USE="-qt4" emerge -1 poppler
```

 ed al normale upgrade.

Sempre per esempio.

Il problema di domx era che tentava di installare xorg-drivers con USE="-X" ovvero impostando i componenti di xorg ad essere installati senza alcun componente del server, solo con le librerie previste per le applicazioni client. Dato che, come è ovvio, i driver sono l'interfaccia all'hardware portage nojn sapeva a quale santo votarsi.

Che poi è quello a cui conduce il tuo approccio confusionario.

----------

## bi-andrea

qundi djinnZ mi consigli di scrivere le flag use attive anziche singole a un programma, fare a livello globale e comunque è un discorso di flag use in make.conf, nel profilo e volendo anche per un programma personalizzato, giusto?

----------

## domx

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *domx wrote:*   il rispetto Parte dallo scrivere correttamente.
> 
> La buona educazione (o possiamo dire la civiltà, il buonsenso) nei forum e nelle mailing list, altrimenti nota come netiquette prevede l'obbligo di dare la massima leggibilità a quello che si scrive e scrivere senza abbreviazioni (perché altrimenti la ricerca diventa complicata).
> 
> Hai citato per intero il mio messaggio solo per dire "non ho capito niente". Me ne sbatto dei ringraziamenti, guardo qual è l'effettivo comportamento.
> ...

 

e tu parli di netiquette? Netiquette che io non avrei rispettato solo perché ho detto di non averci capito nula del tuo post (bada bene, non ho detto che tu non sei in grado di spiegarti, ma io di capire). Comunque ringrazio e ricambio affettuosamente, per quanto mi riguarda se non mi risponderai più sarà meglio.

----------

## djinnZ

 *bi-andrea wrote:*   

> ...

 disabilita le use globali commetando la riga USE o con 

```
USE="...

     ...

     ..."

USE=""
```

 avrai un  *emerge --info | grep USE wrote:*   

> USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri gdbm gpm hardened iconv justify mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pax_kernel pcre pppd readline session sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd urandom xorg zlib"

 queste sono le use definite dal profilo. Tieni conto che *eselect profile list wrote:*   

>  [9]   hardened/linux/amd64 *

 quindi i tuoi risultati saranno differenti.

Se trovi che ce ne è qualcuna che non ti serve la disbiliti globalmente 

```
euse -D useflag
```

, se vuoi aggiungerne qualcuna 

```
euse -E useflag
```

.

Riabilitando le USE globali emerge --info ti riporterà il quadro completo delle use attive. Così inizi a capirci qualcosa.

/etc/portage/package.use serve per definire delle eccezioni quindi andrai ad abilitare solo quelle use che intendi abilitare per un singolo pacchetto e che non vuoi attive sugli altri che le supportano o procedi a disabilitare solo quelle use che non sono abilitate globalmente.

Tutti quei -static-libs readline X & C li devi togliere. Lascia che portage le gestisca automaticamente.

Se sai che sulla tua cpu il supporto 3dnow comporta un degrado di prestazioni -3dnow lo imposti globalmente e nel caso, se c'è un singolo programma che ha solo il supporto 3dnow per l'accelerazione, lo abiliti in package.use solo per quello.

Altre come nls od unicode vanno sempre impostate globalmente, come -oss (meglio che sia globale e che togli di mezzo il suppoprto oss nel kernel, sono solo due gli applicativi legacy che lo richiedono).

In linea di massima le use globali sono quelle che gestiscono le dipendenze tra le librerie e determinano l'assetto del sistema, quelle locali attivano specifiche funzioni su singoli applicativi.

L'espressione della guida è un tantino infelice, se gestisci anche le use locali globalmente non è un problema.

Al massimo potresti trovarti con applicativi che pur utilizzando la stessa use per funzioni simili richiedono dipendenze diverse (per esempio una interfaccia grafica potrebbe richiedere gnome per una e qt per l'altra e tu hai deciso che non vuoi qt installate o non vuoi componenti di gnome)

Meno cose inutili ci sono meglio è.

Abilita o disabilita solo l'indispensabile ed evita nel modo più assoluto di avere righe duplicate.

----------

